# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Provimi i anglishtes!

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ju lutem me ndihmoni te marr 10 te ky testi qe kam.

Ushtrimi i pare.
1."Underline the relative clauses in these sentences. Add commas where necessary."

Ushtrimi i dyte
"Circle the appropiate relative pronoun."


Ushtrimi i trete

"join the senteces using suitable relative pronouns to form defining and non-defining clauses.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ushtrimi 4
"Match the two parts and write sentences , using which.


Ushtrimi 5
"Circle the most appropriate word.


Ushtrimi 6
"Complete the senteces with the correct form of make , have or get.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ushtrimi 7
"Complete the multi-part verbs in the sentences."


Ju lutem!! duhet te mar patjeter te marr 10!
Po gjetet ndonji link ....
Faleminderit in advance.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nice teme po sikur te ishte FSH ca do beje ti apo do hyje ne ndonje FORUM tjeter.XAXAXAXA :arushi:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

????
Ej...
He pra.....

----------


## Blue_sky

Une po te bej vetem fjaline e pare cuno se nuk e kam vene nder mend te te bej ty detyrat e Anglishtes.

The relative clause here is: _which was on his arm._
_Which:_ relative pronoun
Dhe kjo eshte _non-defining relative clause(non-restrictive)_
10 duhet merituar!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Une po te bej vetem fjaline e pare cuno se nuk e kam vene nder mend te te bej ty detyrat e Anglishtes.
> 
> The relative clause here is: _which was on his arm._
> _Which:_ relative pronoun
> Dhe kjo eshte _non-defining relative clause(non-restrictive)_
> 10 duhet merituar!


O blue kete provimin se kam te veshtire fare , puna eshte duhet te marr 10 patjeter , pun basti , ti nejse faleminderit edhe pse te paren e dija.Me mire e beja edhe vete por u lodha duke rregulluar fotot me photoshop se dua ta marr ate dreq 10 100 %.

----------


## Blue_sky

Beji njehere ti(meqe thua qe i dike) pastaj silli ketu ti korigjoje kush te kete kohe.

Hajt pune te mbare.

----------


## Jack Watson

Lale, po qe se ke naj bankomat Rajfajzeni aty afer, edhe mund te zgjidhim naj gje.

----------


## flag

> Beji njehere ti(meqe thua qe i dike) pastaj silli ketu ti korigjoje kush te kete kohe.
> 
> Hajt pune te mbare.


Kete doja edhe une te i'a them, madje qe ne fillim te detyres se parë. 
Ditmir, mbarojë detyrat, korigjojë mire dhe tek kur te jeni i sigurt se nuk keni bërë gabime, atehere ofroj forumit te shikon nese ne shohim ndonje gabim qe ju nuk e keni vrejtur..

Keshtu do te jeni i sigurt se  ti do ti korigjosh 70%  te gabimeve(nese ka) dhe forumi 30%  :buzeqeshje:  =100%




> Ditmir Zhuka
> O blue *kete provimin se kam te veshtire fare* , puna eshte duhet te marr 10 patjeter , pun basti , ti nejse faleminderit edhe pse te paren e dija.*Me mire e beja edhe vete por u lodha* duke rregulluar fotot me photoshop se dua ta marr ate


Ndersa per komentet si: *kete provim nuk e kam te veshtire fare*, dhe *ti do ti beje me mire por po pritoni sepse jeni i lodhur*, te siguroj 100%, me keto komente, nuk do te lodhet asnje njeri te ju ndihmoj.
*
edhe pse te paren e dija*

Gjithashtu, kish me qenë mire sikur te kishe kerkuar ndihmë vetem per ato qe nuk i din, ne menyre qe te mos ju merresh kohe te tjereve pa nevoj e pastaj te thuash se i ke ditë, madje me mire se ai/ajo.

Me nderime
Flag

----------


## `JM`

ushtrimi i 2.e para eshte who e dyta which e treta whose.e 4 whose.dhe e 5 where

----------


## `JM`

ushtrimi 4.e para asht e bame.e dyta which is not economic.or its not very good

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit jm.

----------


## derjansi

shko mer lastrok e hap librat e mso 

na bje ktu tan testin pa pik turpi 

njerzit te nimojn per ni ushtrim qe mund te jete me verte i veshtire e jo me te ba tan testin ty.

ene ca arsyje qesharake jep, pun basti thot, pa iu dridh qerpiku hic

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> shko mer lastrok e hap librat e mso 
> 
> na bje ktu tan testin pa pik turpi 
> 
> njerzit te nimojn per ni ushtrim qe mund te jete me verte i veshtire e jo me te ba tan testin ty.
> 
> ene ca arsyje qesharake jep, pun basti thot, pa iu dridh qerpiku hic


O shoku ik shtopostimet vend tjeter ,, se po te ishte teme per u mbyllur e kishte mbyllur moderatori , tani na del ti gjeniu dhe do na tregosh ca te bejme .

----------


## Alienated

> ***
> Ju lutem!! duhet te mar patjeter te marr 10!
> Po gjetet ndonji link ....
> Faleminderit in advance.


Ditmir Zhuka

Provo KETU te mesosh dicka.

Detyrat e testit nuk jane shume te veshtira. Do te ndihmoja qe te merrje 100% sikur t'i kishe ne word format. Keshtu si jane, me fotografi, do shume pune per te dhene nje pergjigje te shpejte dhe efikase.

Gjithsesi futu ke linku qe te solla me siper dhe do zgjedhesh nivelet e gramatikes qe te duhen per te plotesuar keto detyra.

BTW, nese te duhet me shume ndihme per te mesuar anglishten me shpejte, me kontakto ne private.

----------


## derjansi

> O shoku ik shtopostimet vend tjeter ,, se po te ishte teme per u mbyllur e kishte mbyllur moderatori , tani na del ti gjeniu dhe do na tregosh ca te bejme .


aty m'bohet vone mu ke postimet 

hajde tutkun hajde

nejse good luck me kopjet

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

*Meso bir meso se i duhen intelektualet SHQIPERISE*

----------


## theodora*

2-...., which I think is sillness.
3-...., which I think is considerate of him.
4-...., which I think was unlucky.
5-..., which I think is selfish.
6-..., which I think is generous.

te tjerat beji veteeeeeeeeeeee.
good luck  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

po une andej nga ti isha, pse nuk me bere nje zile e te ndihmoja une live.

----------

